# Garnet Session Man...tell me more



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I can see all of the flat specs here - Garnet Amplifiers - Vintage Amp Specs - garnetamps.com - Home of the Garnet™ Amplifier Company but is there anything more anyone can tell me. I know it's EL34s, but is it more like a Marshall, Hiwatt, Orange, Fender, etc? What kind of gain does it have? What's the weight like? ANything else?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Had one for a while a few years ago, very heavy great sound lots of gain and the nicest tremolo I've heard.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

PaulS said:


> Had one for a while a few years ago, very heavy great sound lots of gain and the nicest tremolo I've heard.


Thanks Paul. Bumping this one. Any other experiences or bits of knowledge out there?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I just finished going through one for a buddy of mine. It was a recovered head but if I'm not mistaken it was a combo in it's original form. Correct me on that if I'm wrong. It was set up for 6L6's but with 525 volts on the plates I could understand why they were shorted and put in a set of EH 6CA7's with the appropriate resistor values. As with a lot of Garnet stuff, the schematics are never dead-on and you have to read between the lines. The first channel is the gain channel and the second, with reverb and trem, won't ever give it up, sounding best clean. Very loud amp, nice trem with a pull-pot to slow down the frequency. The reverb is definitely not Black-in-your-face, but more than enough. Big iron, heavy beast.


----------

